# Button In Freezer



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

We've had our 2005 30RLS for over a year and today I noticed a button in the frig 
I don't know the purpose. Open the freezer door, the button is in the top right.

" Climate Control Switch ". Mine is in the OFF position and everything has worked just fine. What is the purpose ? Nothing in the frig handbook.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

larry said:


> We've had our 2005 30RLS for over a year and today I noticed a button in the frig
> I don't know the purpose. Open the freezer door, the button is in the top right.
> 
> " Climate Control Switch ". Mine is in the OFF position and everything has worked just fine. What is the purpose ? Nothing in the frig handbook.
> ...


It basically runs a heat strip around the frame of the frig/freezer to keep condensation away.

If you dry camp, keep it off, as it really takes its toll on the battery.

Since we never dry camp, I always just let it on.

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I always leave mine off -- the moment you disconnect from shore power ansd go to either store, TV, or dry camp mode the strip kicks on and goes to work -- and its an amp drawer so I personally recommend you leave it off unless you start seing allot of condensation....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have to agree with the others
We always leave ours off

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I really need to check that switch. Don't remember ever seeing it.


----------

